# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  इसे पहचानें  हृदय कैंसर के शुरूआती लक्षण

## Krishna

जी हाँ ह्रदय केंसर भी होता है .... 
हार्ट कैंसर (एक प्रकार का प्राथमिक हृदय ट्यूमर) दिल में होने वाला कैंसर है। दिल में शुरू होने वाले कैंसरयुक्*त ट्यूमर अक्सर "सारकोमस' होते हैं। सारकोमस, कैंसर का एक प्रकार है जो शरीर के कोमल ऊतकों को प्रभावित करता है।हृदय कैंसर की समस्*या काफी गम्*भीर मानी जाती है। अधिकतर मामलों में देखा जाता है कि इस बीमारी से पीडि़त रोगी इलाज में कोताही बरतते हैं। अक्*सर मरीज उन हालात में डॉक्*टर के पास पहुंचते हैं, जब यह बीमारी काफी गम्*भीर रूप धारण कर चुकी होती है। इसके कारण इस बीमारी के मरीज बड़ी संख्*या में मौत का ग्रास बनते हैं। अगर मरीज सही समय पर इलाज करवाएं तो बीमारी के दुष्*प्रभावों को कम किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*क्या होता है हृदय कैंसर*हार्ट कैंसर के लक्षण बहुत दुर्लभ हैं। हृदय कैंसर के संकेतों से जिस ट्यूमर के होने का अंदाजा होता है वह प्राथमिक या माध्यमिक हो सकता है। शुरुआत में ट्यूमर सीमित रह सकता है और आसपास के अंगों को प्रभावित नहीं करता। लेकिन बाद में यह कैंसर, शरीर के अन्य अंगों में भी फैलने लगता है। दुर्भाग्यवश, माध्यमिक प्रकार के ट्यूमर दिल के कैंसर के मामलों में प्राथमिक प्रकार की तुलना में ज्यादा आम होते हैं।हृदय कैंसर की शुरुआती लक्षणों में हृदय में दर्द का अहसास होता है। लेकिन, हर बार ऐसा नहीं होता। आमतौर पर इसके लक्षण साफ नजर नहीं आते। हर व्यक्ति में यह बीमारी अलग तरह से परिलक्षित हो सकती है।

----------


## Krishna

**

----------


## Krishna

कुछ लक्ष्ण ...

----------


## Krishna

इसमें दिल को पर्याप्*त मात्रा में रक्*त नहीं मिल पाता जिससे वहां से ऑक्*सीजन युक्*त रक्*त का प्रवाह रुक जाता है। यह सीने में दर्द का एक तकनीकी नाम होता है जो सीने में दबाव की स्थिति पैदा करता है। जब दिल की मांसपेशियों के एक विशेष क्षेत्र को पर्याप्त ऑक्सीजन युक्त रक्त नहीं मिलता है तब यह स्थिति पैदा होता है। इस अवस्था में पूरे शरीर को रक्त की आपूर्ति करने और बाकी कार्यप्रणाली को ठीक प्रकार से सुचारू करने में विफल हो जाता है। वाल्व हृदय से रक्त का उचित प्रवाह बनाए रखने में मदद करते हैं। अगर इसकी कार्यप्रणाली में खराबी हो जाए तो यह भी दिल के कैंसर के लक्षणों में से एक हो सकता हैं। इसमें दिल में अनियमित रक्त प्रवाह, सामान्य दिल की धड़कन से अधिक ध्वनि पैदा करता है।

----------


## Krishna

इस प्रकार का कोई भी लक्षण या संकेत मिलने पर तुरंत डॉक्टर से सम्पर्क करें। व ऐसी किसी भी स्थिति के लिए सजग और सचेत रहें।

----------

